# Longest Eye Ever!



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Saturday forecast was perfect so my wife and I decided it was finally a good chance to take her 79 year old parents out for a day of perching.

We left Vermilion and headed East to the 1st pack of boats in front of the condos. Spent about an hour there with only a 5 lb catfish to show for it. The good news was it was my 79 year old mother in law that had boated the biggest fish of her life. I can tell you she was way more excited about it than i was. 

The lake was dead flat so we decided to run to Lorain where we had done very well on Wednesday evening. We set the anchor and i did my duty for the next 3 hours baiting, unhooking, untangling and boxing up a nice cooler of about fifty 8-10 inch perch. 

It was getting pretty hot about 1:30 and I could see it was taking a bit of a toll on my senior crew. I suggested we call it a day on perching and start trolling our way back. The crew agreed, so they reeled in and I packed up the gear. I knew I would be handling the set up so I just pulled out 4 rods with boards and a handfull of cranks. I did not even have the 2nd rod in when we hooked up with a giant sheep. I got rid of him and started over. Finally got all 4 rods in and 5 minutes later the same rod that had grabbed the sheep went off. Pam, the boss, grabbed the rod and the board went under. She was really struggling so I suggested she take the wheel and I sat my Father In Law down and handed him the rod. Slow and steady with no pumping was all I kept telling him. After 10 minutes this 33 inch, 10.56 pound super model was in the net. It was his 1st walleye ever! I suggested he take up golf now cause it doesn't get any better.

It was a day I know I'll never forget.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome Job. Definately a day to remember. :T


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice fairytale, everybody should be so lucky to bring that much pleasure to some elderly person. sounds like a great great day and i wish you many more.
sherman


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Great job, that's a heck of a story.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

way to go.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Great! Did you get anymore eyes?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

That is a slob....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesoem post and great story....ya a 33"...i dont see him beating that one any time soon lol if he does then I want in on your boat trolling! lol


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

You definitely earned some good Karma for that!!!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

That was the only eye of the day. I immediately cleared the gear so we could get her to a scale since I could not believe the tape said 33" and the scale only said 10 pounds. I figured she had to go close to 13 since the tape did not lie.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

That is A great story and A awsome Pic!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Stinks he couldn't have got her in the fall. She'd be a football! Thats for sure. But hey! Thats a nice Walleye! Good for him


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Any colorful comments from the happy angler. Sometimes they say things they normally would not say. LOL


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Jim,

I can't remember anything Ralph said, but I know I used some words that my M-I-L had never heard from my mouth before. Ralph had heard them all since we hunt together. 

I know I was shaking and think I may have even dropped the "F" bomb when when I saw the crank fall out of her mouth in the net!

Chris


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

LOL YEA !!! THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT !!! love it. btw way to go.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

wow what a story.and what a rare fish....congrats! someday i'll get a 33'' i hope.is it going on the wall?


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

That is a great story - thanks for sharing it.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

WTG There buddy. That is a awesome story. With the spring and partial summer you had with boat problems No one deserves it more and your a pretty nice guy. lol. When you sent me the pic i looked at Nicholas and said I think Chris just caught the state record how awesome would that be. Freakin super models lol. Congrats again. BD


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job Chris. I thought the same thing as Gary when i saw the pic you sent on the phone I couldn't believe it was only 10#. How many perch are you feeding her a day in the tank ? She should be pretty fat by oct. 8. LOL. Good fish again, Scott.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice fish! You don't see to many 33'ers out of ol Erie. A prize catch without a doubt to bad she's been on weight watchers for the past 6 months  you would have had yourself a real horse on you hands.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

That is great Chris. Not just the word class fish that was landed but also the story that it is shared with. That is what it is all about and keeps us going out into the big blue chasing the dream. It is a memory that will last forever. 

Good job!
Tony


----------



## ramjoe (May 13, 2007)

WOW what a story.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard a fish described as a Super Model, but I like it! Great job:good:


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow! awesome story and beautiful fish!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Ralph showed up at the brewery today with an 8x10 showing his prize catch off to my crew after breakfast with his buddies. She is in my freezer right now getting ready for her trip to Bedford to spend a few months with my buddy Joe "Kastaway" Kulis. 

Thanks to all for the "Atta Boys!". I hope I am still out on the water hanging trophies at 79!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Ralph (and Chris too...) ! ! ! ! ! Couldn't happen to a nicer family...


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Congrats. Great fish, great story!


----------



## Boat Doctor (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice going Chris! Glad to hear that after the long wait and all the engine issues you are finally getting what you deserve...a memorible catch and best of all with your family !

Jerry


----------



## ohfish (Nov 16, 2010)

love it!! great read!!


----------



## 2nd mate (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep!! Golf.....got a 32" around the 10lb. mark and its been down hill every since. For what its worth, my golf game didnt get any better.


----------

